# Roll Call for Seattle to Portland



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

This forum has been kind of dead around here. It seems like more people were talking about STP and Ramrod in March than now. I have been looking for a Ramrod ticket to no avail. However I see STP tickets are a dime a dozen. It looks like people cant give them away. I would guess you would be able to get a ticket for next to nothing for STP. Remember when everyone used to talk about STP bandits? Would you be mad if someone bandited the STP? Looks like their might be a lot of no shows. Are Ramrod riders a lot tougher bunch than STP cause no tickets are showing up yet. 

Ok so roll call for all the wimpy STP riders


----------



## Jim the Giant rider (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thread jacking for my own needs....*

Sorry,

Anyone got a registration to the RSVP they would be willing to part with? Also looking for transportation & parking if possible.

Again, sorry for the thread-jacking...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in for STP. But I got lucky, and I'm in for RAMROD too. Did STP 2 days last year, so I'll have a go at 1 day this year.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stp*

I'm planning on the one-day again this year. This will be the fourth one day STP if I make it.

Last year I was ill and almost puking -- my attempt at carbo-loading the night before went terribly wrong. I guess the spaghetti and meatballs weren't the best idea. Riding into Centralia I kept thinking if I could coerce my wife (married 22+ years) to pick me up -- I knew that was a non-starter. The only way home was through Portland. Around mile 150 I started to feel better and the last 45 miles were actually enjoyable. Tough start though.

I also am planning to ride RAMROD this year -- last year's RAMROD is my current all time favorite road ride. Am a little concerned about the recovery days between STP and RAMROD.

My STP number is 7320 and I'll be riding a black Colnago C50 if anyone wants to say hello.

Jerry


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont have numbers for anything yet. Ramrod might be a bandit effort. I still havent knocked down any long rides. I think I will do 80 or so tomorrow with about 5700 feet of climbing. I am not sure about STP I guess I should get a couple more 80-100's in. I would also need to find a ride back. Nice thing about Ramrod-its a loop ride. 

Yeah Gizmo the wives usually figure if you pedal that far one way you sure as heck can pedal back.  Another thing they dont care for are big bike crashes that land you in the hospital. My wife said if I did another one she wasnt coming to visit.:cryin:


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

Ditto on the the one-day, my first. Riding with a few other lurkers here; we all met up for our first ride together after a post on the site. Should be a good time,


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

2 day here... my dad's doing 1 day. My wife and a couple co-workers are new cyclists... 2 days is plenty aggressive for them.

Bandit-ing any ride is lame.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> Bandit-ing any ride is lame.


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

1 day and first time, riding with another first timer. We're hoping to find a good group of people and ride quasi paceline like we did for flying wheels, that was fun. We've been doing the weekly milage allotments for stp one day and knocked out flying wheels in 5 hours. I look forward to the 'easiest 200 miles you'll ever do' 

I concur about stp registrations, I picked one up on craigslist for 50 bucks (thanks wenarto) I'm rider number 1820, Ill be on a black and red Look.

Looks like it is clouding up for the 2nd half of the week, rain would suck.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*one day*

Riding one day this year, my second go around. Bringing two newbies with me. Weather is looking nice, should be a great ride.

Now, if I can just order up some tailwind...

PS - I will riding a Seafoam Green Burley Wolf Creek...no idea what my rider number is.


----------



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in for my 1st STP and hopefully one day. My buddy that I am/was supposed to ride with fell off his roof and broke his elbow in addition to a bunch of stiches. I'm praying for good weather - I did the Triple Bypass here in Colorado this past weekend in less than stellar conditions - rained for about 100 of the 125 hilly miles.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Picked up my number-7056*

The downtown REI has packet pickups all day today and tomorrow-till 7 I got my number and bus ticket. Also I noticed they have 20% off coupons for one regular priced item. I swung over to Performance and picked up a couple of Kevlar tires. Performance has 15% off of everything in the store between now and Sunday. The U District store will be open 24 hours Friday.

The weather forecast for Saturday calls for 77 degrees in Centralia.


----------



## brock (Sep 8, 2005)

Question to anyone who has riden before - since I've got my packet and number and such, will I be able to roll right up to the start line? Or is there a 'day of' checkin as well? Thanks!


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

There is no day of check in as far as I can see. Just park and drop off your bag of clothes or whatever gets on the right truck. One goes to Portland and the other to the halfway spot. If you are doing two day you probably want a backpack type of bag for sure in case you are pedaling somewhere after picking it up. One day riders only go out from 445-515am. This is my first time but I would guess they have plent of help in the parking lot. Shouldnt be too hard too find.


----------

